# Eine Netzwerkkabel ist nicht angeschlossen



## Ceylon (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe 2 Rechner und will diese über einen Crossover Kabel miteinander vernetzen.

Rechner1: OnBoard Lan (3Com Gigabit LOM) - XP SP 2
Rechner2: Ethernetkarte Realtek -  XP SP1

Dazu gehen beide Rechner(jeweils DWL-120+) über einen DLink Router(DI-614+) online! Die Internetverbindung ist hervorragend, aber da mir die WLAN transferrate zwischen beiden Rechnern nicht ausreicht wollte ich die Rechner per Kabel verkuppeln.

Bei Rechner1 kommt aber die Fehlermeldung "Eine Netzwerkkabel ist nicht angeschlossen". 

HELP


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2004)

Wenn die beiden über einem Switch verbunden sind kannst du auch kein Cross-Over Kabel nehmen, sondern 2 Patchkabel. Das kreuzen macht der Switch.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ceylon (16. Oktober 2004)

Die beiden Rechner sind einfach nur per Ethernetkarte miteinander verbunden.


----------



## xCondoRx (16. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die beiden über einem Switch verbunden sind kannst du auch kein Cross-Over Kabel nehmen, sondern 2 Patchkabel. Das kreuzen macht der Switch.
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac


Das kommt ganz darauf an, was für ein Switch das ist..


----------



## Ceylon (16. Oktober 2004)

Ist es nicht einfach nur möglich, ein Crossover Kabel in beide Rechner reinzustecken und loszulegen?


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2004)

Ups, sorry hab ich wohl missverstanden.
Aer wie kommen die den dann auf den Router?


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kommt ganz darauf an, was für ein Switch das ist..


Natürlich gibt es switches die das erkennen oder nen Up-Link Port haben, aber grundsätzlich wird dafür ein 1:1 Patchkabel verwendet.


----------



## xCondoRx (16. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> grundsätzlich wird dafür ein 1:1 Patchkabel verwendet.


Ja, wenn der Switch das nicht erkennt muss man das grundsätzlich verwenden.. Wenn er es erkennt, nicht  grundsätzlich


----------



## TobGod (16. Oktober 2004)

Um mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen und mich nicht eurer Diskussion anzuschließen  , geh mal in den Geräte Manager und schau erstens ob die Netzwerkkarte installiert ist. Zweitens schau ob sie auch aktiviert ist. Wenn das alles ist, könnte es auch am Kabel liegen. Versuch mal ein anderes. Wenn das auch nicht geht, würde ich sagen der Stecker fürs Kabel hat vielleicht einen defekt.


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2004)

Wenn die Netzwerkkarte nicht installiert wäre hätte er die LAN-Verbindung die die Meldung bringt garnicht.
Haben die Karten denn einen Link?


----------



## Ceylon (16. Oktober 2004)

Die Karten habe beide Link. Sind richtig installiert und der Gerätemanager zeigt auch keine Fehler etc. an.


----------



## TobGod (17. Oktober 2004)

Dann versuch mal ein anderes Kabel...


----------

